# Missing Screw?



## Becker1976 (5 mo ago)

Not sure if I am missing a screw?


----------



## Ever_Cat (Jan 20, 2009)

Putting a screw in that hole will keep the oar right from rotating. It will also keep you from being able to adjust on the fly. It is personal preference whether to use this or not.


----------



## Becker1976 (5 mo ago)

Ever_Cat said:


> Putting a screw in that hole will keep the oar right from rotating. It will also keep you from being able to adjust on the fly. It is personal preference whether to use this or not.


Thanks!


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

I would think that most folk's would have to have loose screws to drill/screw their $400 - $1,000 oars like that.


----------



## Becker1976 (5 mo ago)

Dangerfield said:


> I would think that most folk's would have to have loose screws to drill/screw their $400 - $1,000 oars like that.


I don't understand? Sorry newbie here.


----------



## PDX Duck (Mar 17, 2015)

Let me translate - it is [email protected]@@ing nuts to drill into a pair of $700 oar shafts


----------



## Becker1976 (5 mo ago)

PDX Duck said:


> Let me translate - it is [email protected]@@ing nuts to drill into a pair of $700 oar shafts


Translation successful.


----------



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

Maybe it's the whisky, but that was hilarious...


----------



## RFM137 (Oct 9, 2011)

tight enough so they don't easily spin, not too tight or screwed in place to break a blade on a rock.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

The screw holes are for beginners using Carlyle oars. 🐴


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Part of how they got their name. Oar Wrongs.


----------



## mountain boy (Aug 20, 2021)

Stop using oar rights, transition to not using them, they are training wheels for beginners. Being able to feather your blades/oars, when in the middle of bad swirlies means not having the oar yanked out of your hands. Once you get used to rowing with no oar rights there is no going back, life is better without them.


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

East Coast boaters use that hole I hear


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

You're already 1/3 of the way to freedom! Unscrew the other two and throw those rights away!


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

PDX Duck said:


> Let me translate - it is [email protected]@@ing nuts to drill into a pair of $700 oar shafts


Thank you. Some folks can figure out my "out dated" messaging.


----------

